# Golden Gate Bridge Emitting Strange Sounds 6/6/2020



## Mike Nolan (Oct 19, 2020)

Anyone seen this today ?


Edit  WTF did i just listen too ?

Here is more.

Sorry it was the 5/6/20





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2020-06-06 13:18:18Reaction Score: 1


Really odd. I lived in sight of that thing for a couple years and never heard it do that. 
I noticed it's windy, though it usually is there. 
Sounds like the wind was splitting through the gaps in the structure and creating resonance. 
It could be underground drilling or underwater also creating vibrational resonance. Regardless, resonance.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-06-06 13:28:09Reaction Score: 2




AnthroposRex said:


> Really odd. I lived in sight of that thing for a couple years and never heard it do that.
> I noticed it's windy, though it usually is there.
> Sounds like the wind was splitting through the gaps in the structure and creating resonance.
> It could be underground drilling or underwater also creating vibrational resonance. Regardless, resonance.


Man who knows but it sounded like and reminded me of of something very powerful from where i dont know .


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-06-06 16:13:36Reaction Score: 1




AnthroposRex said:


> Sounds like the wind was splitting through the gaps in the structure and creating resonance.
> It could be underground drilling or underwater also creating vibrational resonance. Regardless, resonance.


Would be interesting to know if this is the first time this has been witnessed. If harmonics by wind or otherwise normal forces, this occurrence would be a common thing.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-07 11:35:29Reaction Score: 7




AnthroposRex said:


> Really odd. I lived in sight of that thing for a couple years and never heard it do that.
> I noticed it's windy, though it usually is there.
> Sounds like the wind was splitting through the gaps in the structure and creating resonance.
> It could be underground drilling or underwater also creating vibrational resonance. Regardless, resonance.


Resonance in a structure is a bad thing. Collapse usually follows. 
Check out Tacoma bridge 1940.


----------



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: igneousDate: 2020-06-07 11:45:59Reaction Score: 2




_That noise is very unnerving.  _


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zatrixDate: 2020-06-07 18:00:15Reaction Score: 5


Why the Golden Gate Bridge Is Now a Giant Orange Wheezing Kazoo | KQED


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ripvanwillieDate: 2020-06-16 06:10:19Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> Anyone seen this today ?
> 
> 
> Edit  WTF did i just listen too ?
> ...


There is a small bridge just a few hundred feet from my home that makes a very similar sound when the wind blows hard enough. I'm guessing that's the cause, but it's just a guess.


----------

